# Beeswax Polish - how to make/mix it?



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

For raw wood, bowls or cutting boards I use a mixture of mineral oil and beeswax. Not sure if this is what you have in mind.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

max2 Mineral oil is clear oil that is usually found in the pharmacy section of the stores around here....Baby oil is mineral oil with fragrance added, hope this helps..


----------

